# Ein Programm Wort Affe das an 10 verschieden positionen gezeichnet wird



## Chillout1213 (25. Apr 2012)

Hallo Leute, 

ich bin ganz neu hier und hab ein furchtbar wichtiges anliegen ich muss für meine Aufnahme auf der FH ein kleines java Programm schreiben aber irgendwie komm ich nicht weiter vl könnt ihr mal reinschauen und mir sagen was ich anders machen muss. Bitte nicht zu kompliziert erklären bin in Sachen Java noch ein totaler Anfänger.

Code:

```
var my_canvas = document.getElementById("c");
var my_context = my_canvas.getContext("2d");

my_canvas.width = 250;
my_canvas.height = 250;


//
// Diese paar Zeilen zeichnen zwei Linien.
// bitte aus dem endgültigen Programm dann löschen
//


my_context.moveTo(0, 0);
my_context.lineTo(250, 20);

my_context.moveTo(100, 100);
my_context.lineTo(0, 20);
my_context.stroke();

//
// eine Funktion die ein A zeichnet
// als argumente: 
//    x1,y1 ist das linke obere Eck,
//    i ist die Zeilenhöhe.   

function a(x1, y1, i) {
    my_context.moveTo(x1, y1+i);
    my_context.lineTo(x1+i/2, y1);
    my_context.lineTo(x1+i, y1+i);
    my_context.moveTo(x1+i/4, y1+i/2);
    my_context.lineTo(x1+3*i/4, y1+i/2);
    my_context.stroke();
}
function f(x3, y3, i) {
    my_context.moveTo(x3, y3+i);
    my_context.lineTo(x3+i/2, y3);
    my_context.lineTo(x3+i, y3+i);
    my_context.moveTo(x3+i/4, y3+i/2);
    my_context.lineTo(x3+3*i/4, y3+i/2);
    my_context.stroke();
}
function f(x1, y1, i) {
    my_context.moveTo(x1, y1+i);
    my_context.lineTo(x1+i/2, y1);
    my_context.lineTo(x1+i, y1+i);
    my_context.moveTo(x1+i/4, y1+i/2);
    my_context.lineTo(x1+3*i/4, y1+i/2);
    my_context.stroke();
}
function e(x1, y1, i) {
    my_context.moveTo(x1, y1+i);
    my_context.lineTo(x1+i/2, y1);
    my_context.lineTo(x1+i, y1+i);
    my_context.moveTo(x1+i/4, y1+i/2);
    my_context.lineTo(x1+3*i/4, y1+i/2);
    my_context.stroke();
}



//
// zwei zufallszahlen zwischen 0 und 200 erzeugen
//

x_zufall=Math.random()*200;
y_zufall=Math.random()*200;

//
// a mit den zufalls-koordinaten aufrufen.
//

a(x_zufall,y_zufall,50);
f(x_zufall,y_zufall,70);
```
​


----------



## ARadauer (25. Apr 2012)

das ist nicht java, das ist javaScript...


----------



## Gast2 (25. Apr 2012)

> ich muss für meine Aufnahme auf der FH ein kleines java Programm schreiben


Dann solltest du nochmal von vorne beginnen und die richtige Sprache auswählen :bae:

http://www.java-forum.org/top-fragen/5566-java-javascript.html


----------



## Chillout1213 (25. Apr 2012)

Das bedeutet ich bin hier falsch? ^^ sry


----------



## Spacerat (25. Apr 2012)

Sicher, dass du Java und nicht etwa JavaScript meinst? Der Code sieht zumindest nach letzterem aus. Von daher: http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html
[EDIT]Und wieeeder viel zu lange gemeisselt... wann wird eigentlich endlich das Papier erfunden? :lol:[/EDIT]


----------



## Chillout1213 (25. Apr 2012)

k danke XD tut mir leid


----------

